# cannot get console on laptop to fullscreen

## snIP3r

hi all!

i have a laptop with native resolution 1024*768 and im trying to get my consoles to fullscreen but i could get get it work.

i think the only thing i have to do is to add a kernel parameter vga=xxxx option. but this does not work  :Sad: 

heres my /boot/grub/menu.lst:

less /boot/grub/menu.lst

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.16_2

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-2616_2 root=/dev/hda6 noapic vga=0x317 video=vesa:1024x768@72

i tried with and without the video option with no success. after updating my kernel config and compiled console framebuffersupport inti it, a get a colored border while booting.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> ...

 

hope someone could help me with this...

thx

snIP3r

----------

## chunderbunny

 *.config wrote:*   

> CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1027x768@72" 

  Try correcting this to 1024x768. 

Additionally, since you are using vesafb-tng you do NOT need to set vga=xxx in your kernel line. Just use the "video=vesa:1024x768@72" option. If thta doesn't work, try setting it to use a 70HZ refresh rate instead of 72, the vesa driver doesn't support all display modes.

----------

## snIP3r

 *chunderbunny wrote:*   

>  *.config wrote:*   CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1027x768@72"   Try correcting this to 1024x768. 
> 
> Additionally, since you are using vesafb-tng you do NOT need to set vga=xxx in your kernel line. Just use the "video=vesa:1024x768@72" option. If thta doesn't work, try setting it to use a 70HZ refresh rate instead of 72, the vesa driver doesn't support all display modes.

 

ok, i tried all the changes you suggested but no success...

i still have a color bordered login console - no fullscreen  :Sad: 

anything other i may try?

greets

snIP3r

----------

## chunderbunny

Hmm.. tough one. What video chipset are you using?

----------

## snIP3r

 *chunderbunny wrote:*   

> Hmm.. tough one. What video chipset are you using?

 

hmmmm, i thing some s3 savage.. don't know exactly and laptop is already shut down... i will check this tomorrow...

cya morrow  :Wink: 

----------

## snIP3r

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

>  *chunderbunny wrote:*   Hmm.. tough one. What video chipset are you using? 
> 
> hmmmm, i thing some s3 savage.. don't know exactly and laptop is already shut down... i will check this tomorrow...
> 
> cya morrow 

 

area54 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M266 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 01)

00:0a.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 01)

00:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

00:11.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 30)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 70)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]

got it... its the last line listed... and i think i have choosen the right kernel config

hope someone may help me

greets

snIP3r

----------

## Bloop

Hi

Do I understand correctly that you are actually using your desired resolution, but the console is just using 640x480 Pixels of your screen?

Well there might be a BIOS Option für Screen Expansion oder use the Console Framebuffer in Kernel (Substitute wih own resolution :

```

<*> VESA VGA graphics support

        VESA driver type (vesafb-tng) --->

  (1400x1050@60) VESA derfault mode

```

I hope I could help.

Greetz Bloop

----------

## snIP3r

 *Bloop wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Do I understand correctly that you are actually using your desired resolution, but the console is just using 640x480 Pixels of your screen?
> 
> Well there might be a BIOS Option für Screen Expansion oder use the Console Framebuffer in Kernel (Substitute wih own resolution :
> ...

 

hi!

i have tried this option to (1024x768) VESA default mode without success  :Sad: 

hope someone could help me still

greets

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

 *Bloop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Well there might be a BIOS Option für Screen Expansion oder use the Console Framebuffer in Kernel (Substitute wih own resolution :
> ...

 

hi bloop!

i also looked into the bios settings - there is no option for screen expansion in the bios. so what else can i try??

greets

snIP3r

----------

## Mgiese

same problem here with savage graphic card on toshiba notebook, meanwhile solved with those kernel settings:

```
<*> VESA VGA graphics support

        VESA driver type (vesafb-tng) --->

  (1400x1050@60) VESA default mode 
```

but now i am using dosbox (dos emulator). when i switch the game into fullscreen, the game just uses 50% of the screen (centred). how do i solve this ? thx a lot for any help

----------

## snIP3r

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> same problem here with savage graphic card on toshiba notebook, meanwhile solved with those kernel settings:
> 
> ```
> <*> VESA VGA graphics support
> 
> ...

 

hi!

i tried your settings with no success  :Sad:  i still do not have fullscreen on my console...

any suggestions??

thx

snIP3r

----------

## Mgiese

have a look here : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526155-highlight-fullscreen.html

"Your Problem is just that your notebook isnt 'stretching' the display content to the display size."

good luck

----------

## snIP3r

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> have a look here : 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526155-highlight-fullscreen.html
> 
> "Your Problem is just that your notebook isnt 'stretching' the display content to the display size."
> ...

 

Hi mgiese!

i also took this into account, but after searching the bios and activating this option i had no success. nevertheless, i can get full size display on kde, but not on console.

hope someone could help me...

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## Mgiese

try to play with this : 

```
<*> VESA VGA graphics support

        VESA driver type (vesafb-tng) --->

  (1400x1050@60) VESA default mode
```

 i think i changed that option to 1024*768

----------

## snIP3r

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> try to play with this : 
> 
> ```
> <*> VESA VGA graphics support
> 
> ...

 

hi!

still no success, also with trying some "vga=xxx" settings in grub's menu.lst.

still hoping someone could help me...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Hi I have a higher resolution, 1024*768 I Think.

just do it like I do  :Cool: 

Has it worked?

```
notebook roman # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

# The default statement select the bootable entry. The default statement starts counting from zero

default 3

# the timeout statement selects the timeout before grub starts booting.

timeout 30

# Ein netter, fettes Hindergrundbild um die ganze Sache ein wenig zu wuerzen

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# Start Windoze Partition

title=Windows XP SP2 German

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

# kernel /boot/... pci=assign-busses   brauchte ich frueher um PCMCIA SLOT zu erkennen!

#/lib/modules .. liegen die Module vom Kernel!!

title= /boot/Kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7_30_Server

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/Kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7_30_Server vga=791

#29.04.2007

title= /boot/Kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7_32_Server 

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/Kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7_32_Server vga=791

#03.05.2007

title= /boot/Kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7_34_Blue

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/Kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7_34_Blue vga=791

notebook roman # 

```

----------

## snIP3r

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> Hi I have a higher resolution, 1024*768 I Think.
> 
> just do it like I do 
> 
> Has it worked?
> ...

 

thx for your settings but they do not work  :Sad: 

any other suggestions?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

do you use genkernel or your own kernel?

That must be something kernel specific. do you use splashscreen?

----------

## snIP3r

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> do you use genkernel or your own kernel?
> 
> That must be something kernel specific. do you use splashscreen?

 

hi!

i do not use genkernel. my kernel config is above in the first post  :Wink: 

according to that config i do not use splashscreen:

```

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set 

```

snIP3r

----------

